# (Q?) Smith & Wesson M&P 40/9 (Full Size)



## EpicHyato (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going to be a first-time buyer of a Smith & Wesson, and I have tested/rented both the 9mm and the 40 cal and I have to say I'm quite impressed on the lack of recoil both of them have. My only concern is that I shot relatively well with the 9mm, but I've heard of incidents where the bullet travels though and still has momentum to penetrate whomever or whatever is behind them.

I shot a perfect score (nothing under 8) with the Smith & Wesson M&P 9, and nearly a perfect with the Smith & Wesson M&P 40 (sight was a bit off), and I love them both but I can only afford one.

Has anyone had any problems with either? Jamming? Not firing in wet climates? Magazine coming out without pressing button?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try it you will like it. (either)

Every miss equals over penetration. You need to worry more about them than shoot throughs.

Welcome to the forum. tumbleweed


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the S&W M&P 9mm. I like it a lot. I choose the 9mm because of the availability and cost of ammunition. I have zero regrets about this gun. I also like the reliability reports on S&W.


----------

